# Fursuiting the opposite sex



## Art Vulpine (Nov 5, 2008)

I was looking at some You Tube clips with a few fursuiters and I saw a few that were males dressed as a female furry.

Personally I think it's strange, but I'm not one to judge.

Here's the question:

Those of you who do fursuit...

Who of you prefer to suit as a furry of the opposite sex?

Meaning

Human male- Female furry fursuit
Human Female - Male furry fursuit

Just a random wondering.

Sage Fox


----------



## Pensive (Nov 5, 2008)

Being a straight female, I love seeing guys dressed as girls. However...I, myself, am a VERY tomboyish girl (I'm mistaken for male very often online, and sometimes offline), I also enjoy dressing like a guy, myself, so I like both. :]


----------



## Nylak (Nov 5, 2008)

Mmm, my "fursuit" is of a random male wolf character, so I suppose so.  But he's rather androgenous and is going to be sold anyway, so I guess it doesn't matter.

But in all honestly, that kinda creeps me out--the entire topic, I mean.  Especially males in female suits.  >_>  Don't know why, probably because when someone's wearing a suit you really _can't_ tell.  

Eh.  If I ever actually got a real suit, it'd be same gender (though my fursona is rather androgenous, so I guess you probably couldn't tell anyway).


----------



## Nargle (Nov 5, 2008)

I've had a lot of male characters in the past, so if I ever get into fursuiting, it's not all that unlikely that I would go as a male =3

And I've always kinda had an gender-identity thing, anyways... **Shrugs** 

I don't really have a problem with it. If you're completely "changing" your species, what's the harm in altering your gender, too?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't mind it when people suit as the opposite sex. However certain suits, such as boob-suits should stay at home or be reserved for the con.

The only thing that annoys me other than that, well the other thing does more than annoy me, but back to what I was saying, I get a bit miffed that when you are a female in a costume that looks female because it fits your body, you get stereotyped as being male.

Which...it just makes me slightly peevish. Then again, I'm the one who joined a fandom where most of the members are male, and most of the people who dress up in suit are male, regardless of what the suit looks like.

Any attempt at trying to look female in costume will translate as "you're a guy"...which still leaves room for being a little hissy.


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 5, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> The only thing that annoys me other than that, well the other thing does more than annoy me, but back to what I was saying, I get a bit miffed that when you are a female in a costume that looks female because it fits your body, you get stereotyped as being male.


my sister would agree

cross dressing fursuits (that are NOT anatomically correct) do not bother me much, boob suits over a C-cup (max) need to stay at cons though, and if in public boobsuits need to have a shirt on to tone it down, we don't need the public wondering what is up with the triple-D breasted mascot at the mall.

 i have cosplayed a few males (totoro, shippo and link) and with cosplay it is very common to find females dressing as males since many male characters are teenage pretty boys. i have even seen a few respectul males cosplaying as females, and then there is the ever horrible man-fae.

as for guys in a female suit, well i have meet a few and they play the role so well and come across as being such sweety pies. also if they are the kind of guy who wish they were female (and if they could afford it would have a sex change) then of course they are going to have a female costume. som fem-men creep me out but most of the ones i have meet in real life were really nice and it struck me as sweet that they were so in touch with the opposite sex. 
plus i would MUCH rather be around some burly guys in a female fursuits than burly guys in drag (some men should just never try to pull off a female appearance)


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 6, 2008)

I think males suiting as females would work better with hip padding.  It's difficult to be a convincing female when you have the broad-shoulders-narrow-hips male thing going on.  Boob-suits are a bit eyebrow-raising, but I've seen suits that have a bit of padding in the chest where it's just a rise, not individually-distinctive breasts, and I prefer that.

OH GOD RAMBLING

To answer your question, I don't suit because I can't afford it and I wouldn't be serious anyway, but if I had a suit of one of my male characters, I'd wear it without thinking twice and, depending, practice "male" theater mannerisms to play it correctly.


----------



## Uro (Nov 6, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't mind it when people suit as the opposite sex. However certain suits, such as boob-suits should *be burned*.



I FIXD IT!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 6, 2008)

Solve for X:

Cross-dresser + Fursuiter = X


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 6, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> my sister would agree
> 
> cross dressing fursuits (that are NOT anatomically correct) do not bother me much, boob suits over a C-cup (max) need to stay at cons though, and if in public boobsuits need to have a shirt on to tone it down, we don't need the public wondering what is up with the triple-D breasted mascot at the mall.
> 
> ...



Well, hopefully those kinds with excessively large breasts end up staying at cons or at home.

That said I understand that the people behind the gender different suits can be perfectly good people. I understand why they do what they do. It's the rest of the community though that makes it a bit annoying.

I agree heavily with that last statement.


----------



## Frasque (Nov 6, 2008)

It's a suit, you're pretending to be another species, why not another gender as well? It's part of the fun.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd where a male suit. Then again I'm gender nuetral.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 6, 2008)

I fursuit in the opposite gender for reasons I have trouble making a female fursuit look "Female" and at the same time, I can't draw them much to save my life (I have been practicing).

I do not have a problem with it at all, and never found a reason to have one, except for shemale fursuits...

But a character's a character even if it is male or female and opposite from your gender.


----------



## loveypuppy (Nov 7, 2008)

My first fursuit is gong to be male.  I see no reason to think twice about wearing it. Like beastcub I am into cosplay too, so I guess crossplay just isn't a big deal to me.


----------



## Wovstah (Nov 7, 2008)

I have mostly male characters... *squishes boobs* ;.;  It's gonna be hard to hide them until I get them reduced.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2008)

Wovstah said:


> I have mostly male characters... *squishes boobs* ;.;  It's gonna be hard to hide them until I get them reduced.


*Pulls out duct tape*
X3


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 8, 2008)

The fursuit I am making will be a Male, same as in real life. I wouldn't want to dress as a female under any circumstance, fursuit or anything else for that matter.


----------



## kumakaze (Nov 9, 2008)

My fursona, and most of my characters... well, if you asked me, I'd have to tell you they're male, because technically they are. But I don't think of it as 'crossdressing' or anything like that, because it's not like I'm trying to be a guy, or that I'm gay and I'm dressing up as what I wish I was, like some suiters (not making fun of them). For one thing, I'm really tomboy, and male characters suit me better. For another thing, if you're fine with wearing a male suit, you don't care about the gender, and you're satisfied with the look of it, why bother trying to make it look femme?


----------



## KiyaraSabel (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, I just realized that the second fursuit I intend to design may well end up giving the impression I'm a man with boob envy. The design will be an equine, and as horses are very rounded animals, my natural skinny form wouldn't lend well to the shape, so there will be much padding to make me rounder.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Nov 9, 2008)

As much as I think it would be fun, you still can't emmulate the female sex's...well, most technical trait as well as nature builds it. Boobs are one thing, but they've got their things for a reason.

I'll stick to my gender in real life, but the offer is tempting. ^^


----------



## Rath Illucer (Nov 17, 2008)

I will be making a male fursuit if/when i finally am able to make my own. For one, i'm more of a crossplayer than anything, and my charecter is male. (or at least very, very androgynous)

For anouther... The pain in the neck it would be to try and make a female form fitting suit for my first one.... ah... I'll stick with what is easier. ^.~

and nooo- Not the duct tape! Pull out the trusty ace bandage ^w^ It'll save you some skin later XP


----------



## Elite723 (Nov 18, 2008)

I personally am looking for a female whom like furys and is around my age but ive had no luck


----------



## blackberry_pie (Nov 18, 2008)

Personally I don't care either way, but holy hell boob-suits are creepy.  D:


----------



## czgoldedition (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm a chick who wears a lot of male characters - it's good times. :3 There's a certain measure of joy to be had in getting to be something your not - ie, a small girl getting to be a big, buff wolf man. I could see the appeal in a fellow going the other way as well. It's an enjoyable acting challenge!


----------



## TamaraRose (Nov 23, 2008)

personally i see nothing wrong with them its there  call...  on of my  best friends and fav suiters is a good example... corsi mouse... she in suit he out of it...  if in suit at a  con she has D cups and.,... if we are to be doing an event  in public  she  greanlly  gets eather a dress  or a  triple x con teeshirt


----------



## Defiant (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote Cheech Marin "Hey man , thats false advertising that man".
No need for the boob suits. Those should NEVER be seen anywhere other than behind closed doors.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 24, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Quote Cheech Marin "Hey man , thats false advertising that man".
> No need for the boob suits. Those should NEVER be seen anywhere other than behind closed doors.



At a con or a breast cancer awareness event I can understand seeming them. I can agree thought hat certain ones with certain size breasts should not be seen outside the two listen things.

Although if anyone can come up with another legit reason for it being out and about, feel free to suggest it, because I am all ears.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 24, 2008)

What about Roxy cat and the torpedo boobs it has? That kind of !@#$%  gives us a bad name. There is NO need for stuff like that outside of closed doors.
   Somebody else here said anything more than a c cup is too much for any of the public to see. Or something to that extent. I agree. Nothing "winger-ish" should be seen outside of closed doors. Cons are not exactly closed doors.
    We occupy and overtake the area we are in. But other people can and will pass by and see these things. I WOULD NOT want my kids seeing Roxy cat or other HUGE breasted creatures like that. Yet again , wonder why we got a bad name? Stuff like that.
   Man am I glad they used me on the news 2 years ago and not crap like that! I do enough PR for the furry name wherever I go and it's brought up. I don't need more work for myself.


----------



## feilen (Nov 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Solve for X:
> 
> Cross-dresser + Fursuiter = X



Math solves everything!

I think if you're willing to spend three thousand dollars on something, you should make it whatever you want X3

And I agree with the general pattern here:
I have never seen such, but anthropomorphic breasts would be creepy >.>


----------



## Defiant (Nov 24, 2008)

Be what you really are , or don't be.
Cross dressing/suiting is just wrong.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 24, 2008)

Defiant said:


> What about Roxy cat and the torpedo boobs it has? That kind of !@#$%  gives us a bad name. There is NO need for stuff like that outside of closed doors.
> Somebody else here said anything more than a c cup is too much for any of the public to see. Or something to that extent. I agree. Nothing "winger-ish" should be seen outside of closed doors. Cons are not exactly closed doors.
> We occupy and overtake the area we are in. But other people can and will pass by and see these things. I WOULD NOT want my kids seeing Roxy cat or other HUGE breasted creatures like that. Yet again , wonder why we got a bad name? Stuff like that.
> Man am I glad they used me on the news 2 years ago and not crap like that! I do enough PR for the furry name wherever I go and it's brought up. I don't need more work for myself.



I hate to burst your bubble, but cons while tending to be kid friendly, are not for kids. So you are going to come across some things you would rather not have your kids see regardless because it is not for them. It is a con though and if you don't want to run the risk of them seeing things you know exist during daytime hour con time...leave the kids with a baby-sitter. Don't ruin it for adults. Usually at a con, the part that is not allowed to be on television isn't even on the breast. Usually boob-suits don't have nipples.

That said, if you find cross dressing wrong, that is your opinion. Several others find it okay....

EDIT: I remember who Roxicat is...and he actually wears a decent covering shirt over the huge boobs. Go to some Anime con, and you get a bigger boob-fest, cleavage everywhere in person and then everywhere in art.


----------



## czgoldedition (Nov 25, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Be what you really are , or don't be.
> Cross dressing/suiting is just wrong.



The act of suiting is by definition being what you're not/playing a character that you're not. I highly doubt any of us are anthropomorphic wolves, raccoons, lizards, etc. underneath the suit.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 25, 2008)

czgoldedition said:


> The act of suiting is by definition being what you're not/playing a character that you're not. I highly doubt any of us are anthropomorphic wolves, raccoons, lizards, etc. underneath the suit.




Abridged Definition:

Cosplaying.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 25, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Be what you really are , or don't be.
> Cross dressing/suiting is just wrong.





And isn't that what you are doing when fursuiting, being something you are not?


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, I've seen Roxikat.

I guess the guy who created her really wants to embrace his creation by suiting as such.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Nov 25, 2008)

I guess it'd be weird if the person suiting as the opposite gender tried to pull that way or a guy in one of those "boob suits". That'd creep me out. >.>

For the purpose of wearing a fursuit for nothing more than pretending you are one of your characters just for fun it seems fine to wear a suit of the opposite gender.
I know that when I finally get the money to build some suits I'll more than likely be making ones of my male characters for the simple fact that I like their designs and it's all just a bit of fun dressing up.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 25, 2008)

My biggest issue is , others WILL see us. No matter what. DO we want them seeing some pink latex/vynil or whatever it is HUGE breasted transvestite? I don't want to see it. That kind of crap is the reason why we get a bad name some times. People see this kind of abomination. Outsiders will see this. DO you want them to see it? I don't! I don't want my kids to see that kind of crap either. Not that would EVER bring them to a con. Which is sad. I know they would love to see all of the fuzzy critters running around.
   I don't care how big the shirt is. There IS a line of TOO big and just plain wrong.
   As far as the cross dressing suiters , maybe my opinion is the way it is because I am straight.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 26, 2008)

Defiant said:


> My biggest issue is , others WILL see us. No matter what. DO we want them seeing some pink latex/vynil or whatever it is HUGE breasted transvestite? I don't want to see it. That kind of crap is the reason why we get a bad name some times. People see this kind of abomination. Outsiders will see this. DO you want them to see it? I don't! I don't want my kids to see that kind of crap either. Not that would EVER bring them to a con. Which is sad. I know they would love to see all of the fuzzy critters running around.
> I don't care how big the shirt is. There IS a line of TOO big and just plain wrong.
> As far as the cross dressing suiters , maybe my opinion is the way it is because I am straight.



And your point is? So what? As long as it stays around the con, and in the con, what does it matter? It has big boobs? If they are covered you cannot really complain about it. If you are complaining....oh well. Besides, those kinds of suits are a minority in the fandom and at cons. Seeing as there are so few of them, therefore so few people will see them I don't see the point in complaining.

As long as people are responsible during con time when wearing the costumes, and it doesn't matter. Besides, don't you dare to lay our bad reputation on a couple of people cross-dressing in suits, some with big boobs.

If we have a bad reputation it is because of what kind of stuff goes on online, with the porn, and the imported fetish stuff.

That said, cross dressing has nothing to do with sexual orientation, in the fur fandom, or in the anime fandom. So basing your opinion on "you are straight" is a poor way of doing it. Plenty of straight people will cos-play as a different gender. My best friend Zeke is straight and she will sometimes dress up in costume as a he....so try understanding the entire thing before talking about it.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 26, 2008)

Defiant said:


> My biggest issue is , others WILL see us. No matter what. DO we want them seeing some pink latex/vynil or whatever it is HUGE breasted transvestite? I don't want to see it. That kind of crap is the reason why we get a bad name some times. People see this kind of abomination. Outsiders will see this. DO you want them to see it? I don't! I don't want my kids to see that kind of crap either. Not that would EVER bring them to a con. Which is sad. I know they would love to see all of the fuzzy critters running around.
> I don't care how big the shirt is. There IS a line of TOO big and just plain wrong.
> * As far as the cross dressing suiters , maybe my opinion is the way it is because I am straight.*



This is a poor excuse for an opinion.

Are you saying that if I cross dress as a male, that automatically makes me a Lesbian?!?
I am straight, mind you and the opinion itself is just a generalization that can be offensive to those who do fursuit as the opposite.

And what makes you think that people see it as an abomination? As far as I am concern, there are a few boob-suits, and most of them done are done by Scribble Fox, and made very well.

I remeber at AC 08 that a female parent loved a Fox boob suit and thought it was the most well done thing she had ever seen. And she even had kids, and what made it better. She was a outsider!!!

If you do not want to see that, don't look or go to any cons. Also, do not look for it online. 
Or, leave furry fandom. Simple.

Do not baw about pre-existing things that are a minority in itself.


----------



## slashersivi (Nov 26, 2008)

Personally, I really dislike boobsuits edit: at least large boob suits.

but my full suit is a male (pecs & small biceps) while I am female, so I guess that makes me somewhat of a hypocrite?  Also, I'm straight as well, in fact "cross-dressers" (though I don't really consider myself one) are often straight.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 26, 2008)

Obviously my point is lost on you Trpdwrf , so I will stop at this point.
Zeke , I assume this outsider didn't have her kids there?
  Don't go to cons , thought about it. Leaving , certainly thought about it. I try to find reasons to stay.
   As stated in my intro , I am highly opinionated and will speak them freely. That being said. I have no more to say here.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 27, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Obviously my point is lost on you Trpdwrf , so I will stop at this point.
> *Zeke , I assume this outsider didn't have her kids there?*
> Don't go to cons , thought about it. Leaving , certainly thought about it. I try to find reasons to stay.
> As stated in my intro , I am highly opinionated and will speak them freely. That being said. I have no more to say here.



She had her kids there. One was about the same age as my House mate's Niece and the other was the Age of my friend's son...3 and 6. They were curious to know what event was going on with a large amount of people dressed in Animal costumes.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Obviously my point is lost on you Trpdwrf , so I will stop at this point.
> Zeke , I assume this outsider didn't have her kids there?
> Don't go to cons , thought about it. Leaving , certainly thought about it. I try to find reasons to stay.
> As stated in my intro , I am highly opinionated and will speak them freely. That being said. I have no more to say here.



You're point is not lost on me. It simply makes no sense to me.

Boobs are nothing more than sacks of milk creating things that human beings have in the modern age sexualized. However, that said, go to any Anime convention and you see cleavage everywhere. Look around you in every day life, you see people with their boobs nearly spilling out. People have made it a point to make boobs visible in modern society.

That said, if you have a problem with that, fine. Remember though that in regular fur art, you see the same inflection with big breasts as in regular art of humans so....when you stop to think about it giving a fursuit big breasts makes it closer to the actual art being potrayed on sites like FA. So long, as they are covered though they are being treated the same as in regular art. That is, they are there but they are just part of anthrpomorphizing the picture.

Now as for the case of un-covered ones like the two rats at AC, they were not so big as to be that strange, neither did they have nipples. So in that way, they are simply the wookie rule, if you know about that.


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 27, 2008)

i guess my exposure to anime and furries have left me rather jaded on the issue of boobsuits and big breasts on a costume whether it be cosplay or fursuit...

speaking of which here is a cosplayer that makes boobsuits look better (note:they are real and she looks exactly like the character) http://hotarutenshi.deviantart.com/art/Tsunade-Cosplay-1-of-6-36573524


----------



## Defiant (Nov 27, 2008)

Beastcub  , for her to make a boos suit would be needed. Breasts that large would not be comfortably or in any way at all be able to be concealed.
   I am just used to having to show outsider there is a clean side. I feel like I have taken on the role of PR guy. The cute clean suit makes it MUCH easier.
   To have real boobs and have to cover them is one thing. TO make winger-like boobs that are not real and not needed is another.
    I wish there were a way to keep out image cleaner to the outside. Cons are not 100% sealed from the rest of the world.
  Trpdwarf , I didn't see the rats at AC. Were they form this year? I don't go at AC anymore , not enough there for somebody like me and the 12 drive if I am doing criminal speed just isn't worth it.
   Zeke , her  kids saw these things? AM I too overprotective of my kids? I don't think they need to see stuff like that when they are that young. yabe when they are older and have more developed brains and understandings of things in general.
    I guess we can all agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Beastcub  , for her to make a boos suit would be needed. Breasts that large would not be comfortably or in any way at all be able to be concealed.
> I am just used to having to show outsider there is a clean side. I feel like I have taken on the role of PR guy. The cute clean suit makes it MUCH easier.
> To have real boobs and have to cover them is one thing. TO make winger-like boobs that are not real and not needed is another.
> I wish there were a way to keep out image cleaner to the outside. Cons are not 100% sealed from the rest of the world.
> ...



Yes, the two large rats were at AC 08....in fact when I was in the fursuit parade I was near them. Both of them were really funny people, and while we all waited for the picture thing to be done one of them was singing a really funny song...but for the life of me I cannot remember what it was.

They did have boobs on their suits and they were guys...but the suits over all were well done so that the addition of the two medium sized breasts on each one really didn't look all that strange. It followed the wookie rule.


----------



## Molotov-Caracal (Nov 27, 2008)

If there's ever the desperate need for me to get a suit, I'd probably get just one body, with a male and female head and something to boost up the chest. Then I'd play it as my male or female twin characters.

I don't see anything wrong with guys dressing up in female suits or vice versa. Boobsuits didn't even freak me out IRL as much as I thought they would.

It might've been different if they hadn't been acting 100% clean and kiddy-friendly.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 27, 2008)

Normal size boobs are ok.
  But there is a rule I have been told by another furry "if it has pronounced boobs , it's a guy". So far he has been right. But thats another story.
   How big were the rat boobs? More than a handful? That was a size thrown out here and I think I want to agree with them. More than a handful is just excessive.
  Got any pics of them? CUrious as to their size now.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Normal size boobs are ok.
> But there is a rule I have been told by another furry "if it has pronounced boobs , it's a guy". So far he has been right. But thats another story.
> How big were the rat boobs? More than a handful? That was a size thrown out here and I think I want to agree with them. More than a handful is just excessive.
> Got any pics of them? CUrious as to their size now.



If my memory serves me correct they were bigger than grapefruits but considering that these were rather large suits to begin with it made sense. I'll have to leaf though the AC website to see if I can find a picture because I know I don't have one myself. It's all about proportion. Big boobs are not always excessive on a costume that it is proportionate to.

I found them on the panoramic view but it doesn't get you close enough to see really well. You will have to give me a few days. I'm too tired and out of it right now to go looking through page after page to find them.

wait....I wonder....;runs off to youtube;

EDIT: AHA! Youtube did not fail me.

Watch this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEcVSYXcQWE

At 2:47 the two rats appear. Look for them....that is a pretty good frontal shot.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 27, 2008)

Those , they did not look disproportionate. They looked fine and not UNGODLY huge or unrealistically pronounced. I have no problems with those. The suits look ok. Small size youtube vidz make it hard to tell something somrtimes.


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 28, 2008)

i learned recently one of the boobsuits i made was further stuffed.
there were borderline too big to begin with and now i know they made them bigger and it SO detracts from the rest of the suit.

from now on if i made a boobsuit it will be far more modest. i was nice and made the boobs as big as the ref sheet even though i felt they were rather large and was feeling shy aboyt making them that big and then they made them even bigger >:[

the beautiful face gets overlooked due to the blimp-breasts


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 28, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> i learned recently one of the boobsuits i made was further stuffed.
> there were borderline too big to begin with and now i know they made them bigger and it SO detracts from the rest of the suit.
> 
> from now on if i made a boobsuit it will be far more modest. i was nice and made the boobs as big as the ref sheet even though i felt they were rather large and was feeling shy aboyt making them that big and then they made them even bigger >:[
> ...



You could, just not make them, the boob suits. Then you don't have to worry about your work being changed to detract from beauty of the over-all suit.


----------



## chillymouse (Nov 28, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Be what you really are , or don't be.
> Cross dressing/suiting is just wrong.



Let me put it this way. It is a _character_. It can be a personal one, a commercial, or maybe a friend lent you a costume. There's absolutely nothing wrong with playing a character that's of the opposite sex, or even no sex! I would consider characters such as plants, blood drops (blood donations), bananas, and Hershey's Kisses to be as such.

I have three suits currently, and all are male. I am female. I do eventually plan on only have one female character, but as I've said, they're just characters.

For some folks, mainly in Furry and Anime, it's nice to play either for fun or for person reasons to play someone of the opposite sex. You can do this for the feeling of being the opposite sex, how you're treated, or whatever floats your boat.

If your opinion is from how you were raised or how you see the world, that's fine. It's your opinion. However, it's not the majority, and there are plenty of folks that will continue to do it and be happy. Stopping someone from having fun and not harming anyone while doing so is not wrong.

If you stop at any theme park, particularly Disney, a lot of them will be women in male characters. The majority of women are shorter than men. Please keep that in mind.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 29, 2008)

Theme park characters and and mascots are completely different. They are paid for what they do. We just do it for the fun of it.
   It's all opinion. I am entitled to mine as you are to yours.


----------



## kumakaze (Nov 30, 2008)

You think theme park characters and mascots don't do it for fun? Of course they do it for fun- that they get paid for it is usually just extra. Most of them wanted to do what they do because they find it enjoyable- or else they'd be doing something they could be better paid for...

I think you should be able to dress up as any character you want, no matter what gender you are. I admit, I really don't like to see boobsuits outside of conventions... and even IN conventions, I feel a lot better when they've got the chest covered. But as long as they don't make the rest of us furries look bad, then what's the big deal? As someone expressed earlier, I'd rather see a guy in a femmesuit than see a hairy, burly man in a miniskirt and pumps.


----------



## slashersivi (Dec 2, 2008)

FYI the rat suits that you mentioned... I know one is Corsi, personally I'm not too fond of the suit even though the boobs aren't too large in comparison to the rest of the suit, they're still pretty big.  I didn't know there was another rat, guess I will have to watch the vid, cause the only other rat I knew of was the other singer, who had  a male suit that looked like a male version of corsi.  Oh and Packrat, also male.


----------



## Uro (Dec 2, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> i learned recently one of the boobsuits i made was further stuffed.
> there were borderline too big to begin with and now i know they made them bigger and it SO detracts from the rest of the suit.
> 
> from now on if i made a boobsuit it will be far more modest. i was nice and made the boobs as big as the ref sheet even though i felt they were rather large and was feeling shy aboyt making them that big and then they made them even bigger >:[
> ...



Are you taking about blaze (iceman) or w/e.
That dude came into my friends hotel room and started lecturing us on like safe partying and shit and was like telling us how to behave in this smug and condescending attitude. We were all looking at each other like "who the fuck is this guy". But it all makes sense now..


----------



## wettfox (Dec 2, 2008)

boobsuits are cool but indeed its not all about the boobs =.=
and my opinion about the topic is well ya know its pretty cool but also confusing and well it kinda makes it all so blurry for the rest of us


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

I try not to think who's under a fursuit.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 2, 2008)

I've tried not to think about whats under the suit. But for some reason I have to wonder no matter what. It's human nature to be curious. And wether we like it or not , we're human here.
   It's just one of those things I can't get out of my head. Maybe I am not used to fursuit transvestites? SOrry , but thats how I see it. ANd we are all entitled to our own opinions.


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 3, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Maybe I am not used to fursuit transvestites? SOrry , but thats how I see it. ANd we are all entitled to our own opinions.



i have seen enough non-fursuiting transvestites to make me actually like ones in suits.


i would much MUCH rather be in the same room as a man in a pink bunny boobsuit than a guy in a pink dress and high heels.


----------



## wettfox (Dec 3, 2008)

damn you naild that one alright


----------



## Defiant (Dec 3, 2008)

Both equally as creepy to me. ANd I need to ignore this topic. I think I've said more than enough in here.


----------



## furrybmill (Apr 24, 2011)

im thinking of m one making fursuits ill do to wolves first one m and f
for female





for male


----------



## Deo (Apr 24, 2011)

furrybmill said:


> im thinking of m one making fursuits ill do to wolves first one m and f
> for female
> 
> 
> ...


 
*1. *DO NOT NECRO THREADS.
*2. *DO NOT MAKE FURSUITS OFF OF CHARACTER ART THAT DOES NOT BELONG TO YOU.


----------



## furrybmill (Apr 24, 2011)

sorry but Iâ€™m not making them based off pics I grabbed those for references


----------



## Don (Apr 24, 2011)

Holy shit, a thread from _2008_. You're the King of Worms.


----------



## Ley (Apr 24, 2011)

Goood christ.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 25, 2011)

Do not necro threads. Thread closed.


----------

